# I am now an official LLG!



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

The records of this office indicate that you might have an interest in certain property seized by US Customs and Border Protection at JFK Airport on October 28, 2004...

I got my first customs letter today and I guess that makes me official. It was actually good news to hear that they only got 25 of my cigars...don't tell them that I have three more boxes coming!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I opened todays mail and they snagged a second box. Am I now on some sort of watch list?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Oh dude!!

I'm so pissed for you. :sb :c :fu 

With US customs, once they've identified a certain shipper of contraband (i.e. cigars), you can expect that everything coming from that direction, even if it's a P.O. Box will be stopped & searched. Sorry toi hear about your loss Bro'.


----------



## Butch (Nov 1, 2004)

:c 
Whoooa that sucks man. Especially what Mo was saying. Take care for a while I guess. Sorry about the bad luck


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

That really sucks. Everytime I hear of those dreaded letters, it just makes me cringe  
sorry to hear that


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Ouch, that's gonna leave a mark. 

GoatLocker


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that. The past few boxes I have ordered have not been sent in original boxes with original bands. While they have been great cigars at great prices.... I miss the real deal. My next few orders will be in tact.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

That sucks man.

For some reason I like to have the original box and bands also.....is it worth thr risk???? I guess it is until you get a letter :c


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

*When a certain friend of mine gets ISOMs from....*

..the "yet to have gotten any " Islands , he has his source Fed ex the bands and box to him separately.



1f1fan said:


> That sucks man.
> 
> For some reason I like to have the original box and bands also.....is it worth thr risk???? I guess it is until you get a letter :c


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

*THAT SUCKS!!!*
Never had a box of cigars seized. But I did get a couple of kilos of Cuban coffee beans seizes in Washington state once. Guess the guy's up there in Customs needed some Cuban coffee to go with there Cuban cigars!!!! Hmmm maybe I should get a job with Customs. Think of the possibiltys.....


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Lamar,
I don't know if they flag you personally, or the address they came from, but I had a few snagged in a row like that back in 98 or 99. Nothing since. I have noticed that every time I've had a box seized it went through J.F.K. in New York. Lots of customs agents there I guess. This was before 9111 also.


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

That's a bummer, man. :fu Don't those a-holes have anything better to do? 

A PM has been sent.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Sarasota Herald Tribune; 3/17/2000; O'Hara, Timothy 
Lamar, from the Sarasota Herald Tribune 3/17/2000

In case you wonder where your evil "Trading with the Enemy" smokes are going. 


"Many Friday afternoons in 1997, detectives from the Manatee County Sheriff's Office gathered outside their downtown Bradenton office to smoke cigars. 

One particular Friday - a day detectives in the self-described "Stogie Club" had expensive Cuban cigars - has drawn the attention of federal authorities investigating allegations of corruption at the Manatee County Sheriff's Office. 

The Cuban stogies, which may have been stolen during a drug bust, have led to a state law enforcement officer being placed on leave and testimony before a grand jury by eight law enforcement ... "


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

I also had some seized coming through JFK...getting that letter sucks,but if you've got a good vendor it's just time lost,as they will send replacements.They should make good on it...although the smokes that they confiscated were the last that my guy had.I had to get those particular smokes from another source and get something else in place of those beautiful RyJ's that I never got to see.... :c 
It is worth noting that I've received several shipments from them since,so i'm hoping it was just that one instance ....I don't think I was put on a list...but you never know..... (looking out the windows for the black helicopters)  
:z


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

Knock on wood.....


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Geez is that all you get? A letter in the mail. The fear of prosecution plus their prices is what gets between me and those cigars. But if a letter is all you get I shall start saving my quarters for a box of ISOMS for my b-day.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Nely,
When you are ready for ISOMs, come see your Floridian neighbor.
I will take care of you.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Nely said:


> The fear of prosecution *plus their prices* is what gets between me and those cigars.


you'd be amazed at how cheap they are. don't read too many more CA magazines and you'll see.

do some comparison shopping for yourself. go to your local shop, or even an online shop, find a premium cigar from the Dominican Republic, see how much a box of 20-25 costs you..
find a place that lists prices for habanos, compare the 2.. you'll see that they are normally equal, and sometimes cheaper, than domestic brands.

oh, if CA were to quote prices of ALL cigars reviewed in canadian or british dollars, then you'd see just how close they really are in price.

not many habanos are asking $17+ per cigar, unless you get a very special release of a cigar.

take a cabinet of SLR PCs.. they're around 195-215 for 50 cigars. that's around 4-4.50 per cigar. not bad now, huh? or 25 robustos for around 180... that's under $8/ea. how many diamond crowns, ashtons, camachos, opus, padrons, perdomos can you find for under $8?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Herfzilla said:


> Knock on wood.....


got your package.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

(909) said:


> Sarasota Herald Tribune; 3/17/2000; O'Hara, Timothy
> Lamar, from the Sarasota Herald Tribune 3/17/2000
> 
> In case you wonder where your evil "Trading with the Enemy" smokes are going.
> ...


Sarasota is 30 minutes south of me. Why are you reading it in Cali? Relatives here?


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Sorry primates, just back from vacation today. A box of BBFs, from a vendor familiar to all of us, was seized by JFK Customs on October 27. However, three additional boxes, orders placed a few days after the BBFs were ordered, came through.

The vendor said no problem, and reshipped in spite of my concern. The vendor said Customs tends to inspect all packages from certain countries on set days, but will not target any shipments on most days. The vendor considers continuation of sales to the US outweighs loss of product due to confiscation.

My opinion is that Customs recognizes that any package originating from a known ISOM dealer is probably contraband, whether the items are in original boxes and bands, or not. If the ISOM police want to nab a shipment without bands and boxes, they could do it and a US citizen would be obligated to prove "an interest in the seized property, and relief from forfeiture". There's nothing that states the box was seized because the sticks had bands and an orignal box- it just made it easier for them.

It would be simple to inspect all packages originating from a suspicious source, as opposed to targeting Joe Schmo who might obtain ISOMs in one out of 10 packages coming from outside the US. Police want to convince a dealer not to sell, as opposed to targeting a consumer, because the flow of contraband will halt faster.

On a similar note, a $1.99 disposable butane lighter was removed from my checked luggage this week. THEY ALSO TOOK THE CIGAR CLIPPER. On a previous trip TSA confiscated a butane lighter from my carry on, and instructed me to put it in checked baggage. Banded Cubans (Sig VI tube 3 packs!) were inspected and ALLOWED THROUGH. :sb


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Bummer. I heard the latest letters from Customs were sent registered. Is the standard procedure still to ignore the letter? 

When I was overseas recently I ate food products that were likely sweetened with Cuban sugar. My body took the sugar and converted it to fat. Can I ask customs for a free liposuction to remove the contraband?


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Bummer. I heard the latest letters from Customs were sent registered. Is the standard procedure still to ignore the letter?
> 
> When I was overseas recently I ate food products that were likely sweetened with Cuban sugar. My body took the sugar and converted it to fat. Can I ask customs for a free liposuction to remove the contraband?


I LMAO!! Where'd that come from?

Very good Sean, thats funny, I like your sense of humor!


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Fredster said:


> Sarasota is 30 minutes south of me. Why are you reading it in Cali? Relatives here?


I don't know have any relatives in Florida, I was looking for info regarding confiscated cigars and found the story.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

It seems to me that it would be hard to prove the origin of unbanded cigars that are in plain boxes without labels. If I were a customs agent (God forbid) what basis would I have to seize or destroy cigars being shipped into the country that the country of origin is unclear?

How would I know where the cigars originated from? They may have originated from DR or Mexico or Honduras or Virginia or anywhere else on the planet. 

If unbanded cigars are seized and a letter is sent to the intended receiver, what responsiblity does that person have to show proof of origin? What proof does the Customs agent have that can be used for prosecution?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

(909) said:


> It seems to me that it would be hard to prove the origin of unbanded cigars that are in plain boxes without labels. If I were a customs agent (God forbid) what basis would I have to seize or destroy cigars being shipped into the country that the country of origin is unclear?
> 
> How would I know where the cigars originated from? They may have originated from DR or Mexico or Honduras or Virginia or anywhere else on the planet.
> 
> If unbanded cigars are seized and a letter is sent to the intended receiver, what responsiblity does that person have to show proof of origin? What proof does the Customs agent have that can be used for prosecution?


I would tend to agree. I have never had an unbanded plain box confiscated, but have had a few intact shipments lost.


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Not the country of origin of the product in the box, but country/address/vendor that the items were shipped from.

Customs doesn't know they are seizing a package containing contraband until it is cut open and examined. ISOMs are sold and shipped from Canada, Hong Kong, Mexico, England, Spain, Canary Islands, Switzerland, Caribbean, etc.. Those countries ship huge numbers of legal items to the US, and Customs does not open every package. I think they must suspect a package contains contraband because of the return address/vendor it was shipped from before they open it.

Has anyone had a box of unbanded/boxed sticks opened and then forwarded on to them?

We should trust the judgement of our elected nonpartisan representatives and respect the embargo, even though the US freely trades with other Communist countries. The government would not bow to political pressure from special interest groups. I've learned my lesson, and will never allow banned products to be shipped to me ever again!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I've had all happen to me. Un-banded and re-boxed, re-banded and re-boxed, and original packaging. All were opened, inspected, sealed with customs tape, and forwarded to me. I have also had the unfortunate experience of "special letters" sent to me.

The most scary situation is a friend in Mayalsia sent me some cigars as a gift not knowing of the embargo. The package was seized. I received the box from my friend and noticed the post date.....6 weeks had past, and it was sealed with customs tape.
I opened the box and in it were 40 cigars, in good condition along with a customs seizure "worksheet". It had listed what was seized, the amount, the reason for seizure, and the agents name on it. Why it was forwarded to me after it was seized was a mystery to me.....and for a time afterwards a very scary mystery!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

No seizures for me yet. Knock on wood.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Nely,
> When you are ready for ISOMs, come see your Floridian neighbor.
> I will take care of you.


 Hey Bruce careful now, I WILL take you up on that offer! 

note:May be you could make me some recommendation for a good priced source. PM me


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce said:


> I've had all happen to me. Un-banded and re-boxed, re-banded and re-boxed, and original packaging. All were opened, inspected, sealed with customs tape, and forwarded to me. I have also had the unfortunate experience of "special letters" sent to me.
> 
> The most scary situation is a friend in Mayalsia sent me some cigars as a gift not knowing of the embargo. The package was seized. I received the box from my friend and noticed the post date.....6 weeks had past, and it was sealed with customs tape.
> I opened the box and in it were 40 cigars, in good condition along with a customs seizure "worksheet". It had listed what was seized, the amount, the reason for seizure, and the agents name on it. Why it was forwarded to me after it was seized was a mystery to me.....and for a time afterwards a very scary mystery!


Thats not the first time I've heard about Customs delivering a package that has been siezed. Not the most efficient bunch.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Bruce said:


> I've had all happen to me. Un-banded and re-boxed, re-banded and re-boxed, and original packaging. All were opened, inspected, sealed with customs tape, and forwarded to me. I have also had the unfortunate experience of "special letters" sent to me.
> 
> The most scary situation is a friend in Mayalsia sent me some cigars as a gift not knowing of the embargo. The package was seized. I received the box from my friend and noticed the post date.....6 weeks had past, and it was sealed with customs tape.
> I opened the box and in it were 40 cigars, in good condition along with a customs seizure "worksheet". It had listed what was seized, the amount, the reason for seizure, and the agents name on it. Why it was forwarded to me after it was seized was a mystery to me.....and for a time afterwards a very scary mystery!


Man, I'd be having nightmares about stuff like that. :s


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

There seems to be a rash of seizures of packages from Spain that are coming thru JFK in the last month. I know a number of people who've had seizures.
This seems to run in cycles. Btw, of ALL of the seizures I've had, all the packages were seized at JFK. However, only a small percentage of my total orders ever came thru there. Go figure.  

As for the letter, ignore it. Nothing will ever come of it.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I am a little worried. I have several packages coming from Spain and Hong Kong.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

its part of the game. it happens eventually to everyone. 

best idea is not to talk about it in publically viewed forums i think. :z


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

'nuther bump, just for poops and giggles.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> 'nuther bump, just for poops and giggles.


Yer good! Feel better now Skip. Heard he was packing and headin for Aruba.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

IHT - you are killing me with these bumps. :tg


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

IHT said:


> 'nuther bump, just for poops and giggles.


 I have already pooped, but still waiting for the giggles. I hope they get here soon.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

IHT said:


> 'nuther bump, just for poops and giggles.


Celebrating the empting of your humidor by engendering panic in the new generation greg?

I(so)m-ho-tep my ass... :r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

RcktS4 said:


> Celebrating the empting of your humidor by engendering panic in the new generation greg?
> 
> I(so)m-ho-tep my ass... :r


Could make some crack about what you're asking Greg to do to your back side

but I(so)m-Ho-Tep........now I don't care who you are, that there is funny:r

We need credits!


----------

